# 3 millionth ....



## outside4me (Jan 13, 2012)

I have had 6 of those 3 million and loved everyone of them .
congrats BRP ..lets see another million


----------



## Macker13 (Oct 1, 2007)

So cool! 8 of them ski doo's over the years for me, loved every one of them! The first one back in 1973, 340 TNT Silver Bullet. Wish I had kept her, still have the helmet though, I am sure it don't fit my melon anymore!


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

I`ve been Ski Doo rider since 1974, my first was a 340 Olympic I think it was a 1970. Got a 440 Kawasaki intruder or invader (the water cooled one) in the early 80`s back to Ski Doo`s mid 80`s. Last new ones were 2003 MXZ`s, ride these till the tracks fall off, I`m retired now and no way I can afford what they want for new sleds but they look awful pretty.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Sure look different now than they did back in the mid 60's when I bought my first one. They sure ride different to.


----------



## outside4me (Jan 13, 2012)

1st was a 72 250 elan , then the 440 tnt everest.
Got back into riding in 99 and bought a 00 mxz 500, picked up a 2nd sled ..97 formula dlx 500
.... now we have 2 05 rev's 
love the new ones but cant buy one these days 
To buy what i have now but new is about what i paid for both 05's new :yikes:


----------

